# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  AMBER, humanoid bipedal robot, AMBER Lab, College Station, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - AMBER Lab

----------


## Airicist

Human-Like Multi-Contact Walking with AMBER 2 

 Published on Oct 22, 2013




> Demonstration of human-like mulit-contact locomotion on the bipedal robot AMBER. In particular, as inspired by human-locomotion, the robot demonstrates three phases of walking throughout the walking gait characterized by changing contact points at the heel and toe. Furthermore, these changing contact points result in different three different types of actuation throughout the walking gait: full actuation, underactuation and over actuation. The end result is human-like locomotion on the robot.

----------


## Airicist

Daily Planet Feature on AMBER Lab 

Published on Jan 22, 2014




> A feature piece on AMBER Lab that appeared on the Daily Planet on Discovery Channel Canada

----------


## Airicist

Dynamic Robotic Dancing 

 Published on Mar 29, 2014




> Robotic Dancing with AMBER 2, a bipedal robot designed and built by AMBER Lab at Texas A&M University.

----------


## Airicist

Robustness Tests on the Bipedal Robot AMBER 2

 Published on Apr 4, 2014




> Demonstration of the robustness of the multi-contact walking gait on AMBER 2, a bipedal robot custom built by AMBER Lab at Texas A&M University. The walking is obtained via the human-inspired control framework, and exhibits natural heel-toe behavior present in human walking. As the video demonstrates, this type of locomotion results in robust behavior.

----------

